# Shrimp Temperature. The magic number.



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes shrimp loves lower temperatures and everyone say a range of numbers from this to that but I want to know what is the best temperature they love? Best number for them to thrive and breed and stay comfortable? I have red cherry and yellow neon shrimps and crystal black and crystal red shrimps.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

The bee shrimps (crystals) are more picky so I'd cater to them if kept together. 72 give or take?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I keep cherry shrimps around 75 - 76 degree' F.
Could be suggestion's are all over the board cause maybe they are fairly adaptable?
Have kept same cherry shrimps at 82 degree's F and did seem to be more little ones with warmer temp's which I assume (alway's a bad thing), increase their activity levels,metabolism.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Higher temps equals higher chance of bacterial infections, potentially faster growth (thus a shorter lifespan), potentially molting problems...


Some people have noticed that some of the largest shrimp have been kept in cooler waters.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I've seen a few crystal/bee breeders run chillers on their setups to keep water temps lower, especially in summer months. Apparently with the bees, they won't breed as much in the mid to upper 70s. Some strong cherry lines are comparable to cockroaches and their water just needs to be wet. The Caridina/bee/crystals are the pickier ones so I'd look into how folks are keeping thriving colonies of those guys


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Cory from Aquarium Co-Op mentioned some local hobbyist in the Seattle area that keeps his Cherry shrimp out in a 1000 gallon pond filled with green water and old stem plants. It even gets ice on the surface in Winter some years. This person has been selling Cherry Shrimp from this pond for years.

Beginning to think that both Neocaridinia and Caridinia can have a fair amount of temperature leeway as long as it's isn't a lot of sudden changes.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Mine I am keeping at 72. I did search and search and found out this is the temperature they like most. However I noticed they became less active. Is it because of cold temperature? They respond to food and eating good just not very actively swimming or running around. They prefer to stay where they are. Is this ok?


----------

